# spider temps?



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 5, 2007)

hi
how heat does a spiders tank have to be? i heard it wasnt much just alittle
i dunno thanks for any comments


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 5, 2007)

bump
snd what heat source is best?


----------



## PhilK (Oct 5, 2007)

No need for heat. Room temps are fine...
If you absolutely need heat (if the room its in gets very cold over winter) then a heat mat on the back wall of the enclosure will do it.

Keep in mind most Aussie Ts are from Up North, so they don't mind a bit of warmth


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 5, 2007)

PhilK said:


> No need for heat. Room temps are fine...
> If you absolutely need heat (if the room its in gets very cold over winter) then a heat mat on the back wall of the enclosure will do it.
> 
> Keep in mind most Aussie Ts are from Up North, so they don't mind a bit of warmth


ok kool i might get one just in case then!!

thanks


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 5, 2007)

i was gonna get one for full time but was told most aussie t's need heat weird


----------



## PhilK (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I live in Brisbane so it hardly gets cold here, so I don't use any heat


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 5, 2007)

PhilK said:


> Well I live in Brisbane so it hardly gets cold here, so I don't use any heat


i live in nsw so would i use a heat mat some of the time??
and do u know any good spider sites?


----------



## PhilK (Oct 5, 2007)

The first question about using heat I'm not sure on but the second question I can definitely answer!
There's an overseas forum which is great for almost all inverts. Some real smart people there. It's called Arachnoboards - http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/index.php
There's one solely devoted to our Aussie T's with some equally smart people
Australian Tarantula Association - http://theata.org/

Have to register to be a member, but well worth it!


----------



## JasonL (Oct 5, 2007)

Funnel webs (the only spider I've kept) need to be kept very cool.


----------



## PhilK (Oct 5, 2007)

That's because they're from the south. Aussie Ts, as mentioned above, are from the far north


----------



## Scag (Oct 6, 2007)

I used to use a desk lamp with a red party globe in it , its perfect for heat and night veiwing, due to the colour is does not affect your T. I dont use heat anymore, now th weather is warming up.

Thanks.


----------



## falcon69 (Oct 6, 2007)

JasonL said:


> Funnel webs (the only spider I've kept) need to be kept very cool.


..
That's because they're from the south. Aussie Ts, as mentioned above, are from the far north..as philk said

not all species are from the south... queeensland also has species..and its rather large..but yes funnelwebs need to be cool...
as for aussie taratulas..i live on the central coast as well.and ive taken mine of heat..as long as they arent in a cold eviroment..and depending what species it is..the humidty is imporatnt also..


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 6, 2007)

[email protected] it hardly ever gets cold good one philk im from darwin and yea i have found it cold so far since ive been here....


----------



## PhilK (Oct 6, 2007)

Well obviously if you're from Darwin, Qld is like the South Pole! Hahaha


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 6, 2007)

mmmk then i might just see


----------



## PhilK (Oct 6, 2007)

Maybe supplement it with heat only in winter when it gets cold cold


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 6, 2007)

PhilK said:


> Maybe supplement it with heat only in winter when it gets cold cold


yeh might do that


----------



## hornet (Oct 6, 2007)

i sometimes heat during winter as they tend to go off the food a little and slings can go for a month or so without food.


----------

